
Ask HN: What tools do manual QA use for UI testing to return feedback to devs? - boghy8823
Do QA teams use any tools to capture the bugs and then report them back in Jira or any other issue tracking software?<p>Some popular examples:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;usersnap.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;marker.io&#x2F;
======
ianceicys
TestComplete + TestRail.

[https://smartbear.com/product/testcomplete/overview/](https://smartbear.com/product/testcomplete/overview/)
[https://www.gurock.com/testrail/](https://www.gurock.com/testrail/)

